# hydraulik bremsen



## Flatpro (21. November 2003)

Hi,
Ich fänd et ehrlich gesagt super, wenn sich mal eine BMX-Firma dieses Thema zu Herzen nehmen würde. die vorteile sind ja wohl ganz klar.
 1. Man hat weniger Kraftverlust als bei den Bowdenzügen
 2. Man kann die Bremskraft viel genauer dosieren
 3. Es gibt keine Bremszüge, die reißen können

Wie denkt ihr darüber???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## kater (21. November 2003)

Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotznas (21. November 2003)

> Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht.


  

und wenn du flatland fährst braucht du sowas erst recht nicht!!


----------



## kater (21. November 2003)

Und wenn du Street fährst, erst recht recht nicht


----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. November 2003)

Ausserdem kann man bereits HS33 montieren, warum sich also Gedanken über ne weitere Hydraulikbremse machen? 

confused: 

Solange es keinen Hydraulikrotor gibt, is das Vieh für mich keine Alternative, meine Evolver ist absolut aursreichend.


----------



## Moto (21. November 2003)

Wie oft muss noch gesagt werden das man beim BMX nicht diese extreme Bremskraft braucht. Außerdem hat man keinen Kraftverlust wenn man die Außenhülle und den Bremszug fettet und die Federn der Bremse auch fettet. Zu Punkt 3: mir sind beim MTB schon mehr HS33 Leitung gerissen als Bresmzüge.


----------



## ylfcm (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Flatpro _
> *
> 3. Es gibt keine Bremszüge, die reißen können
> *



g0t wireless brakes?


----------



## Flatpro (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mcfly EK _
> *
> 
> g0t wireless brakes? *


Ich sagte Bremszüge nich Bremsschläuche..................


----------



## ylfcm (22. November 2003)

trotzdem verliert dein argument jegliche bedeutung, zumal es meiner meinung nach viel beschissener is wenn ein bremsschlauch reisst. so machste einfach neuen zug rein und fertig.


----------



## Knibbel (22. November 2003)

scheibenbremsen sind noch beser also mach doch die dran


----------



## Flatpro (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Knibbel _
> *scheibenbremsen sind noch beser also mach doch die dran *


dann kannse wenigstens auch bei regen bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Flatpro _
> *dann kannse wenigstens auch bei regen bremsen *



lol, um in Regen zu Brmesen, brauchst Du weder 'ne Disk, noch eine Hydraulik Felgenbremse, geschweige denn überhaupt ein Bremse. 

Kleiner Tipp:
Stell mal Deine U-Brake ein. Weil gut eingestellt, und mit den Richtigen Schuhen, kann man da sehr viel rausholen.


----------



## Flatpro (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mekker ja auch nich darüber, dass meine Bremsen nich Bremsen. Felgenbremsen bremsen im Regen halt nicht.
Ansonsten iss doch alles ok!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Flatpro _
> *
> Felgenbremsen bremsen im Regen halt nicht.
> Ansonsten iss doch alles ok! *



Die Aussage stimmt so nicht...meine Trial-Maguras mit roten Gummis auf geflexter Felge haben auch bei regennasser Bahn richtig guten Druckpunkt und denken nichmal ans durchrutschen...

Desweiteren...wer fährt Flatland bei Regen? (Ich assozier das jetzt einfach mal aus deinem Namen und der Frage nach nem KHE Goldfinger raus...)


----------



## NRH (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Flatpro _
> *
> Felgenbremsen bremsen im Regen halt nicht.
> *



Zum stehen bleiben reicht's. Und ich muss mich Bremserhaveners frage anschließen: wtf fährt bei Regen FL?


----------



## Moto (22. November 2003)

Ich habe meine Hombre mit Avid Hebel auch so hingekriegt das sie mit einem Finger blockiert. (Der Avid Hebel ist nur Notdürftig).


----------



## Vitali (23. November 2003)

En BMX braucht keine Bremse ;D

Ne, aber ist doch total dumm...en bmx sollte en Bmx bleiben und ein MTB eine Mtb...meine Meinung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitali _
> *En BMX braucht keine Bremse ;D
> Ne, aber ist doch total dumm...en bmx sollte en Bmx bleiben und ein MTB eine Mtb...meine Meinung... *



eine meinung darf ja jeder haben, aber das is leider blödsinn


----------



## Flatpro (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man grad auf Jam in Münster is und et anfängt zu regnen, dan iss man leider gezwungen durchn Regen zum Auto zu fahren.

PS: Ich fahr hauptsächlich Flat aber wenn et draußen feucht iss,
dann wird Street gefahren!

MfG


----------



## Flatpro (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moto _
> *Ich habe meine Hombre mit Avid Hebel auch so hingekriegt das sie mit einem Finger blockiert. (Der Avid Hebel ist nur Notdürftig). *


Wie?? Sag mir das Ma bitte!!!!!!
Ich hab auch Hombre an meinem Streetbike, aber ich brauch immer mindestens zwei Finger . Wie findet ihr die Pathpads??

MfG


----------



## [YoSHi] (23. November 2003)

lies dir das durch, danach weißte bescheid: 
http://www.bikeguide.org/how-to/brakes/brake2.html


----------



## NRH (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Flatpro _
> *
> Wenn man grad auf Jam in Münster is und et anfängt zu regnen, dan iss man leider gezwungen durchn Regen zum Auto zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Da reicht die Bremskraft dennoch. Wenn nicht machst Du was falsch.


----------



## Moto (23. November 2003)

Also ich hab zuerst die Farbe von den Cantisockeln abgeschliffen dann habe ich die Federn, die Staubkappen von innen und die Cantisockel gefettet. Außerdem habe ich Kriechöl in die Außenhülle laufen lassen. Allerdings habe ich den Hebel so eingestellt das der Druckpunkt relativ weich ist.


----------



## kneutti (24. November 2003)

ich hatte mal ne umgebaute hs 33 an meinem bmx___ aber die gehen halt einfach doch noch leichter kaputt als seilzugbremsen. also hab ich sie bald wieder abgebaut! ausserdem is es voll ******* wenn dir in der halle ne leitung platzt---------da kriegst du von allen eine aufn deckel!!!!!!!


----------



## a$i (24. November 2003)

ich fahre auch ne hombre !

was kann man da meckern ?! richtig eingestellt ist die bremse der absolute hammer!
alles einölen, chrom rim fahre ich schon und ganz wichtig hebel aufbiegen damit man optimal einbremsen kann...

also ich will nix andres und wenn man sich mal bewusst wird dass JEDER trick brakeless gefahren werden kann dann sollte man die bremse auch sparsamer einsetzen.


fazit: eine gute u-brake, anständig eingestellt und eingebaut reicht IMMER!

das wars, heult weiter


----------



## Bremerhavener© (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kneutti _
> *ich hatte mal ne umgebaute hs 33 an meinem bmx___ aber die gehen halt einfach doch noch leichter kaputt als seilzugbremsen. also hab ich sie bald wieder abgebaut! ausserdem is es voll ******* wenn dir in der halle ne leitung platzt---------da kriegst du von allen eine aufn deckel!!!!!!! *



 Von der Seite hab ich das noch nie gesehen,ist aber auch n *schlagkräftiges* Argument !


----------



## evil_rider (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> Von der Seite hab ich das noch nie gesehen,ist aber auch n schlagkräftiges Argument ! *



jupp, darum habe ich jaauch keine HS33 am kinderreadl 

obwohl... evtl. befülle ich sie ja mit wasser und dann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt-Joe (29. November 2003)

funzt mit wasser absolut nicht !! habe das gerade heute ausprobiert, weil ich kein öl zur hand hatte !! der hebel schnippt zwar besser als bei royal blodd zurück, aber die kolben bewegen sich keinen milimeter !!


----------



## evil_rider (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bIkeR\joe _
> *funzt mit wasser absolut nicht !! habe das gerade heute ausprobiert, weil ich kein öl zur hand hatte !! der hebel schnippt zwar besser als bei royal blodd zurück, aber die kolben bewegen sich keinen milimeter !! *



musst auch vorher die bremse vollständig zerlegen und die kolben einfetten


----------



## Susi 23 (30. November 2003)

Oder nimm doch einfach Salatöl. Müßte auch gehn. Kein Scherz


----------



## Dirt-Joe (30. November 2003)

salatöl mag gehen !! die gustl vom kumpel geht auch mit motorradgabelöl, aber wasser funzt einfach nich


----------



## a$i (1. Dezember 2003)

ob salatöl oder royal blood, wenn das teil in der halle platzt gibbet kloppe - deshalb die idee h2o zu nehmen...

am besten brakeless, da platzt nix, reisst nix, man muss nix einstellen, kann nicht über die bremsleistung meckern...naja, aber dann wird sich über den grip der shoes geärgert


----------



## Dirt-Joe (1. Dezember 2003)

ich hatte eben an wasser gedacht,weil mir das öl zu teuer war und die bremse sowieso leckt  ! war ne fixe idee,aber funzt eben nich ! naja bremse wird eh bald gegen ne scheibe getauscht. aber man sollte eher über einen hydraulik-rotor nachdenken als über den inhalt der bremse!


----------



## a$i (1. Dezember 2003)

> aber man sollte eher über einen hydraulik-rotor nachdenken als über den inhalt der bremse!



ist halt ein streit-thema, ich würde eher brakeless fahren als einen hydraulikpumpe an mein bike zu bauen...rotor braucht man ausser beim flatland sowieso nicht unbedingt!


----------



## [YoSHi] (1. Dezember 2003)

dochdoch das geht.
probier doch mal die suchfunktion.
hab von einigen gehört dass sie das hingekriegt haben.


----------



## Adonai (1. Dezember 2003)

loool is ja wohl logo warum die kolbn sisch bei wasser nicht bewegen : wasser hat eine viel geringere dichte als ... "öl" also royal blood oder meintewegen auch salatöl... deswegen wird das wasser nur im schlauch zusammengedrückt und fertig wenn du mit wasser bremsen willst dann müsstest du ...najha *aufideekomm* irgendwie das wasser shcon vorher zusammendrücken  oder gelich öl nehzmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Susi 23 (1. Dezember 2003)

Zitat:
wasser hat eine viel geringere dichte als ... "öl"

Ich hoffe Du meinst die Viskosität. 
Nach deiner These, würde das Wasser nämlich auf dem Öl schwimmen. Aber in Wirklichkeit ist das doch anders,oder !??
Wasser kann man nämlich genauso stark komprimieren wie Öl.
Da gibts es nur kleine Unterschiede.

Zitat:

deswegen wird das wasser nur im schlauch zusammengedrückt und fertig wenn du mit wasser bremsen willst dann müsstest du ...najha *aufideekomm* irgendwie das wasser shcon vorher zusammendrücken

Somit ist deine Aussage fragwürdig.


Warum sich bei bIkeR\joe nichts getan hat, kann an mehreren Ursachen liegen.

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Flatpro (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Adonai _
> *loool is ja wohl logo warum die kolbn sisch bei wasser nicht bewegen : wasser hat eine viel geringere dichte als ... "öl" also royal blood oder meintewegen auch salatöl... deswegen wird das wasser nur im schlauch zusammengedrückt und fertig wenn du mit wasser bremsen willst dann müsstest du ...najha *aufideekomm* irgendwie das wasser shcon vorher zusammendrücken  oder gelich öl nehzmen *


Man kann Flüssigkeiten nur äußerst äußerst äußerst gering komprimieren, sozusagen gar nicht, hat da jemand im Physikunterricht nicht aufgepasst???


----------



## ylfcm (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Adonai _
> *loool is ja wohl logo warum die kolbn sisch bei wasser nicht bewegen : wasser hat eine viel geringere dichte als ... "öl" also royal blood oder meintewegen auch salatöl... deswegen wird das wasser nur im schlauch zusammengedrückt und fertig wenn du mit wasser bremsen willst dann müsstest du ...najha *aufideekomm* irgendwie das wasser shcon vorher zusammendrücken  oder gelich öl nehzmen *



jaha wasser zusammengedrückt. lasst uns eine wasserballschlachtmachen *wasserzwischendenhändenform*


----------

